# Litle blind maltese looking for a furever home



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Blind/Deaf Shelter Dogs: XXX URGENT!!! CA, Glendale Senior Blind Maltese **Cute Alert**



This most adorable, senior, blind Maltese is looking for his forever home or a foster home based rescue ASAP, where he can belong to a loving family and spend his nights near you and not in a crate! He was rescued from a homeless woman and and is now at Pet Rush, Glendale's first rescue-only pet store. 13 is just the beginning senior years for a Maltese. Please help! If you find you are not in a position to help now, please quickly share this information.


We received the following:


I met the sweetest, blind 13 yr old Maltese today at Pet Rush. Rene said he was rescued from a homeless woman & is now part of his non-profit, Glendale Humane. Any ideas for finding a lovely retirement home for this baby to live out his remaining years. I hate to think of him alone, in a kennel when he should be curled up in a bed.


For further information, or to adopt or rescue (foster home based rescue only please)


*Contact:*

*Pet Rush
1420 W. Kenneth Road
Glendale, CA 91201
Phone: (818) 956-0029
Email: [email protected]*


*http://www.petrush.net/adoption.html*​


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this little girl... hope she gets pulled/adopted ASAP...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my , I do hope that she finds a very special place to be loved and made to feel safe to live out her days. That little face looks sad, just kills me.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Michelle, what an adorable little man. I so agree, he needs to be in a loving home though I love this socially responsible concept store. I'm going to post him on my face book page. Lindsey, can you post him as a courtesy posting on AMAR's Facebook page? I just love these seniors. I wonder if he has operatible cataracts? It would be great if his eyesight could be restored. He looks like a really small Malt. It doesn't mention anything about him being deaf in the posting. Glendale is about an hour from me. I want to visit him but I'm working for the next 10 days in a row and I'm currently stuck at SFO, flight delayed, grrrrrrr.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Michelle, I know you are worried about this little guy so that's why I'm making an appearance. I am meeting Max at Eye Care for Animals tomorrow for an evaluation on his eyes because that bulging eye worries me (saw a different photo.) I am not in a position to get him out of Glendale Humane but I have a private donor willing to pay for the eye exam. That's a start. I will Facebook you privately after the exam. Bron. Gigi and I are in contact regarding Max.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping things go well with the eye exam and that a furever family is just waiting for this sweet senior baby.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Max's eye exam.*






Max needs help to make him comfortable. I'm waiting for the estimates and then I'll put a plan together. Bron.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bron,

If he is blind, with no chance of sight, I say remove the eyes.

I spoke with Edie yesterday, and will certainly take this little guy.

Please keep me informed.

Lovies to you my friend,

Deb

PS: I'm starting on donations as we speak.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Bron,
> 
> If he is blind, with no chance of sight, I say remove the eyes.
> 
> ...


You are the best Deb. He started on drops, needs to be rechecked Monday or Tuesday then I'll have a better idea and put a plan into place. I had the ophthalmologist draw some blood for a panel. Bron


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> Bron,
> 
> If he is blind, with no chance of sight, I say remove the eyes.
> 
> ...


This little guy seems so gentle and sweet. I agree with removing the eyes. Regardless, he will still be beautiful! Thank you so much Deb for offering to care for him!!! :thumbsup: Let us know where we can donate. I am willing to donate for his surgery (even if I can't afford as much as I would like) to get Max comfortable again. Every little bit will help.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

smlcm said:


> Max's eye exam. - YouTube
> 
> Max needs help to make him comfortable. I'm waiting for the estimates and then I'll put a plan together. Bron.


You are an angel sent from heaven Bronwyne!!! Bless your soul for everything you do for these babies in need! Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been so preoccupied with the hurricane that I just saw this. I had no idea that glaucoma could be painful.:blink: Poor sweet soul. Thank you Bron, Edie and Deb for coming to his aid. Let us know about what kind of costs will be involved. I'm stretched thin with the crisis here but would like to give something to help.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I will make a donation too, I usually give donations as Christmas gifts for a couple of friends, not alot but something to help. I will check back to see how etc.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a sweet little guy! As always, great job Bron. You sure are an angel to these sweet babies who need help.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor little guy, he looked like he was in such pain in the piccies and now we know why.
I'd say remove the eyes too, he's still going to be beautiful and he will be comfortable...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Where can we donate?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree that it sounds like removing the eyes is the best option for sweet little Max... I am all about little fluffs with 1 or both eyes missing ;-)


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Bron for always being there for the dogs most in need. We could not do it without you. 
Donations can be made by going to www. americanmalteserescue.org and you will see a Pay Pal button for donations. 
Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful that you're there for this sweet little guy, Bron. :grouphug: And what an informative video.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bronwyne, thank you for helping this little angel! He is absolutely precious. The video was really interesting--thanks for including that. 

Hugs,


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a sweet baby. Thank you for helping this little guy. He will feel so much better after surgery, I can't imagine what pain and discomfort he has been in. Hopefully that will be all behind him soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks Bron for always being there for the dogs most in need. We could not do it without you.
> Donations can be made by going to www. americanmalteserescue.org and you will see a Pay Pal button for donations.
> Hugs,Edie


Let's see if this "clickable" link works:

www.americanmalteserescue.org


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Let's see if this "clickable" link works:
> 
> www.americanmalteserescue.org



His heart sounds good and his senior panel came back GREAT! All good news. Ophthalmologist reccommends that his dental and neutering be done first.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> His heart sounds good and his senior panel came back GREAT! All good news. Ophthalmologist reccommends that his dental and neutering be done first.


Great news, Bron. :chili::chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Neutering? I'm surprised that he's not getting a pass because of his age. But I guess if he has to go under for a dental anyway...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Neutering? I'm surprised that he's not getting a pass because of his age. But I guess if he has to go under for a dental anyway...


Unless there is an anesthesia issue, I spay/neuter all the dogs. They are not exempt because of their age. With proper blood work done beforehand, and a good vet, it's perfectly safe.

Bron,

Keep me informed ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Unless there is an anesthesia issue, I spay/neuter all the dogs. They are not exempt because of their age. With proper blood work done beforehand, and a good vet, it's perfectly safe.
> 
> Bron,
> 
> Keep me informed ~ :thumbsup:


Absolutely Deb! Like Deb said, no reason not to snip snip. His bloodwork is fantastic and his heart is good. Off they must come. He was rechecked yesterday and his pressures are down from mid 50's to 5/6 with the drops (awesome) He is getting a dental and neuter this afternoon. Needs to be seen again in two weeks and the decision will be made how to proceed.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Max today.*

Some pictures I took of the little guy with his eyes. Look how big his left eye is? My goodness!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How precious is he.....I hope he isn't in pain. He is so cute. Thank you to all involved in his rescue and care.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Precious little angel. I'm so happy and relieved he's safe.
My question is - why is it better to remove the eyes? Will he realize his eyes are gone? Is there any danger in blind eyes? Sorry for sounding dumb:blush:....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping all goes well with his surgery,Bron. I'm so sorry that he was in pain from his eyes. Hoping that the drops are helping that too. He looks like such a cute little guy but have to say that eye is so out of proportion. It hurts me to look at it knowing he's in pain from it.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Precious little angel. I'm so happy and relieved he's safe.
> My question is - why is it better to remove the eyes? Will he realize his eyes are gone? Is there any danger in blind eyes? Sorry for sounding dumb:blush:....


he is blind in both eyes and the pressure drops will most likely stop working eventually and it leaves him open to pain and suffering in the future. Since his eyes don't work, it is usually considered the best plan to remove then and forever give him comfort.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

smlcm said:


> he is blind in both eyes and the pressure drops will most likely stop working eventually and it leaves him open to pain and suffering in the future. Since his eyes don't work, it is usually considered the best plan to remove then and forever give him comfort.


Thank you for a reply. I didn't know that. I knew that for example shih-tzus suffer with the eye problems and I knew about eye-removing due to the cancer. This is a new info for me. As I say - I learn something new every day.
Thanks again.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry this little one is going through this! I hope he can have his surgery soon and that whatever choice is made for him is the right one!

I will be donating to the cause and will keep checking for updates.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

smlcm said:


> Some pictures I took of the little guy with his eyes. Look how big his left eye is? My goodness!


Bron,

Yup, his left eye is huge, and I'm sure has been painful.

Just makes me sick. Thinking of the pain, and how long this has been going on. 

I want him :wub:

Give him loves from me,

Deb


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Deb, have missed you! Hope you and your brood are doing well. Isn't little Max just adorable?! He is doing very well after his neuter and dental. Have you seen the latest video of him that Bron made? You will die. You are so wonderful to offer to help. I was thinking he would make a great boyfriend for Jops, LOL. XOXO


----------

